# Please identify



## Dorido (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Red Shoulder Peacock, or a hybrid of one. Hard to tell exactly, he seems old and may be deformed by age.


----------



## Dorido (Jan 7, 2017)

Thank you. I wanted to buy German red peacocks from a seller but he has them listed for sale as German reds.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Suppose he could be a "German Red", those are an aquarium strain that can be vague. Not sure what you can tell with that old deformed male who has lost color, just because someone calls them "German Red" doesn't necessarily mean they are great.


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

Blue Dragon blood in there.


----------

